
Google Engineer Codes with Voice - melling
https://usa-latestnews.com/technology/a-google-engineer-thought-hed-have-to-stop-coding-because-of-a-health-condition-that-makes-it-incredibly-painful-to-type-now-he-programs-with-his-voice-and-helps-others-learn-to-do-it-too-goog/
======
melling
Not the best article but it's interesting that he's actually doing it.

* "Google senior staff software engineer James Stout programs with his voice because of a health condition he has called Ehlers-Danlos syndrome, which makes it painful for him to type and makes him more prone to muscular injuries."

He has a blog but it hasn't been updated in a while:
[http://handsfreecoding.org](http://handsfreecoding.org)

Clips of him working:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5k5giZWnpg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5k5giZWnpg)
\- #4

[https://youtu.be/sQl1UQSf390](https://youtu.be/sQl1UQSf390) \- #5

------
ksaj
Here's a video of someone discussing programming PERL by voice. I think I
found it on HN in a different post months ago.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz3JeYfBTcY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz3JeYfBTcY)

